# neiborhood coyote



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I went out on the front porch for a smoke Monday/Tuesday morning around 1:30am. As I was sitting there I saw a coyote walking down the middle of my road and stop in front of my house when I whistled at it. I live in your standard housing development and this is the second one I've seen this year with the first in early spring in the wee hours of the morning as well. Just curious if anyone else has noticed this? There is also a crap load of rabits in the neiborhood, that would be my guess as to why there cruising around.

Thanks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Cleaning up the neigborhood cats.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

If you spend more time out at that time of the morning you will see and hear them more and more. There are plenty around and yes indeed they will eat rabbits and like M.Magis said cats are a top choice of theirs for dinner as well.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I saw three the last time I was back in my tree behind the house. They were just out of xbow range and in some brush. First ones, I've actually seen back there though I've found scat, tracks in the snow, yipping at night, etc. Wife's cats go back there a lot but lucky so far.........!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

you can tell when the coyote's are in town the cats are gone ,the ones that think my yard is a litter box,,so far they got all 5 cats that people let run loose,,


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Just where can you buy some of those Coyote's?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Dfrenzy said:


> Just where can you buy some of those Coyote's?


Don't you know? You don't have to buy them. The DNR drops them and timber rattlers by parachute all over the state!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I need an air drop !!Only the coyotes please!


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Dfrenzy said:


> Just where can you buy some of those Coyote's?


They don't just eat cats. They'll also eat dogs. My brother lost a real nice Boston Terrier to a coyote in his own back yard. My brother was out there with the dog at the time. The dog wandered over to the edge of the woods and this coyote came out of nowhere and grabbed him. It all happened so fast my brother didn't even have time to react. He heard his dog cry out one time and never saw him again. He lives within view of the Atlanta skyline, BTW. 

I know you're just joking but I'd rather have stray cats than coyotes any day.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

.177 whisper gamo high velocity pellets and a spotlight should do the trick for residentail not saying i would but.... i seen them kill a wild boar on t.v.with one ......


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The last one I seen was off Davidson Rd a few months back around 2 2.30 in the morning, I have also seen a couple off 270 between Tuttle and Cemetary Rd, its sounds hard to believe but 6 or 8yrs ago I seen one next to the DQ parking lot at about 1 in the afternoon, I pulled over and got out of the car to get a closer look, but he had pulled some matted up road kill into the grass and was trying to get something off of it, he didnt look healthy, and even though he kept a eye on me he didnt seem to mind me being there much.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

darbydale night time 665 Freaking everywhere !!! i wish i was aloud to hunt coyote there i would have killed alot of them ......


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

FatRap007 said:


> darbydale night time 665 Freaking everywhere !!! i wish i was aloud to hunt coyote there i would have killed alot of them ......


Isnt there some public land there off 665.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

There was a guy walking down Edwards Rd in Doylestown on my way home from work the other day with one slung over his shoulders. He had what appeared to be a single shot 12 ga. in one hand.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i saw five on my way into work this mornign all together just out side of marysville city limits, by a housing development have never seen them there before


----------



## ifish4all (Jan 6, 2009)

yea there is some public hunting there on 665 just past the canoe livery

was wonderin if anybody knows if there is a bounty still on coyote. there was a few yrs ago but i dont know anymore.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's been many years since there was a bounty.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

last i heard there was one last year in champaing or clark county 50 bucks a head not sure though as this was second hand info


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

There has not been a bounty in Clark or Champaign County on Coyotes in several years.

If there was a bounty anywhere in the state, they would run out of funding quickly. Coyotes are thick throughout most of the state - both city and country.

I see a handful each year from my living room window and several others while hunting and commuting to/from work. If I felt comfortable shooting a rifle I could kill many from my yard (too flat and populated).


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Dumb question maybe, but what does coyote scat look like?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

yote scat - medium to small sized dog scat with hair/fur and often bone fragmentation.

Nearly always heavy on the hair/fur compared to anything else you see in the woods.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Isnt there some public land there off 665.


yea no coyote crow turkey ect....but i think they should change that ...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

FatRap007 said:


> yea no coyote crow turkey ect....but i think they should change that ...


Are you saying the state wont let you hunt yotes in that area?? I mean if there are yotes all over Darbydale they should be out there to because its only a couple miles away.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I've got some around my house. My neighbor killed two and pointed to a famers field across the street to where he found a den. He was in his back yard swimming with his family when he saw one come out of a corn field and lay down in his yard. He told the wife to go get his rifle but the thing fogged up when it hit the hot air so he shot under it. I've got a dog but dont' worry about her. She is about 45 lb. It would take the hole pack to bring her down. I really don't mind them being around. I had a dead deer laying on the road across from my house and was worried that it was going to start stinking up the place. It took a month or so, but they finally got the courage up to go next to the road and drug the carcas out in the field. It didn't take long for that thing to turn to bones. Good job! there are rats that live in those fields also. I've had a few come around my place but haven't seen any in the last 3 or 4 years. Good job! From what I've heard, they are masters at killing rodents. Something like 90 percent of their diet is rodents. It is a shame to lose pets. I've planted 4 or them in my back yard. All killed in the road in front of the house. I have one cat left and she runs the neighborhood. She has made it so far. I wont be reall upset if she doesn't come home.

I've heard that they will either kill or run off fox. Is that true? I talked to a trapper once that said he used to get one or two foxes out of every field. Now he has to work for them. As for bunnies, they have been scarce since I was in high school. They used to be thick but you just dont see them like you used to. It wasn't because of yotes. I didnt' hear of any around my place unil 5 or 6 years ago.

Are the pelts worth anything now? Seems like there are so many that they wouldn't be worth anything. It would still be coold to have some pelts.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Are you saying the state wont let you hunt yotes in that area?? I mean if there are yotes all over Darbydale they should be out there to because its only a couple miles away.


yes that is what i am saying ........just read the darbydale hunting sign its says it clear as day i live rite next to the public hunting ......and no you are not alloud to kill yotes there. ....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

FatRap007 said:


> yes that is what i am saying ........just read the darbydale hunting sign its says it clear as day i live rite next to the public hunting ......and no you are not alloud to kill yotes there. ....


That doesnt make any sense, the State needs to take another look at that one.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> That doesnt make any sense, the State needs to take another look at that one.


yes they do ...........but with all the hunters at 665 if you were aloud to use highpowered riffles it would be a ar-15 warzone with us squirel hunters to pay the qonsiqeunces have you ever hunted this land ?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FatRap007 said:


> yes they do ...........but with all the hunters at 665 if you were aloud to use highpowered riffles it would be a ar-15 warzone with us squirel hunters to pay the qonsiqeunces have you ever hunted this land ?


That's because the property is Metro Park property. They made special concessions.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

PS shot a yote with my bow in 2007 off Alum Creek Drive in East Columbus.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Its been years ago since I was out there, I just couldnt figure out why if it was state land and people were allowed to hunt out there why coyote were singled out for no hunting, I have never heard of that before, friends of mine from work were out there on the 665 land a few years ago during deer gun season(got no deer and had there truck broken into to boot) but if your going to let guys throw slugs around why not let a yote hunter get in there with some #4 buckshot?? as for rifles if there are that many people out there during the traditional seasons just close it for rifles from mid oct-jan, in the end it makes little difference to me as there are yotes all over and many places to hunt them...I was just curious why the state was so hardnosed in this one little area when its basically open season year round everywhere else.


----------

